# A Paddy Wagon for a buddy



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

My best friend since kindergarten is a retired Cop and I built this for Jon's birthday gift! Also did a little photo manipulation. The cargo was home-made and there are actually a dozen of them in the back or passenger seat.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Now that's pretty sweet!


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

*Finished Wagon ready to go.*

Here is the way it was given to my buddy!

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php?photo=42864&cat=509


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice build. the donut jokes never seems to get old


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Great job, I love the models of custom show cars. And cops wouldn't be cops without donuts!!!


----------



## WUT (Jul 26, 2010)

Bravo!


----------

